# Wat het julle al geeet???



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nee hel Gerhard ook al daai mopanie ding gedoen, maar nie vir my nie. Daai pens en pote ook geprobeer, gee my liewer net die gedeelte tussen die binne goed en die vel dit sal my honger stil. Ek kyk nou die dag na daai survivor ek sal darem wragtag moet honger wees voor ek daai goete eet wat hulle voorsit en dit vir 'n skamele 50KU$. Dan kry jy die skaap kop bregade, sal nog wang vleis eet maar daai kopbeen murg haikona nie vir my nie. As iets lekker ruik en goed lyk sal ek try maar as hy goed ruik en K*k lyk of anders om moet ek maar eers mooi dink,verskonig nou net ge-eet.
lekker dag 
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Het al 'n hele paar "volks vreemde" goed geeet, party was nice, ander was ok, en 'n paar was maar deeglik kak sleg.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Moet se nou is ek lus vir 'n stuk Kudu biltong en bietjie OBS.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Is al 'n lang ruk lus vir bietjie bok lewer, uie en bacon gebraai in 'n pan...


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Is al 'n lang ruk lus vir bietjie bok lewer, uie en bacon gebraai in 'n pan...


Nou praat jy meester...:wav:


Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Have eaten leopard biltong, which is about as far as you can go... wouldn't recommend it, though!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Mopanie wurms, Erd wurms, gebraaide rysmiere en dan vrek ek oor beeslipe.

Maar as ek kan kies, verkies ek rumpsteak.:wink:


----------

